# The Best Thing About Your Partner



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Marriage can be full of issues and dilemma - but it can also be really fun.

No one knows you better than your spouse. They've seen you naked and don't run off screaming 'what is THAT?', or disown you when you're drunk at a party and end up dancing in front of everyone like you've just received an electric shock.

My husband makes me laugh, is my best friend and a wonderful father. 

I just wondered for everyone out there, what are the things you love about your partner the most?

It's good to remember the reasons why you love them the way you do...


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My H is a great father, and great husband for the most part. I love the way he gets on that level with our 6-year old and they play together and she's just laughing that little "hearty" laugh of hers. It just warms my heart!! 

GREAT THREAD!


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

That's great :smthumbup:

Sometimes we get caught up in the problems and stresses that it's nice to step back and remember why we love them as much as we do!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I love his sense of humor, the way he comforts me when all is not well, his strong sense of family and his protective streak. Oh yeah...the way my toes curl when he kisses me.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I love how smart she is. I am usually the funny one but I love it when she is clever because it usually comes from left field, catches me off guard, and has me holding my side. 

I love it when I go see her at her work working with kids and how her compassion shines through. I see how these little kids love and respect her because she is constantly teaching them, challenging them and insisting that they improve themselves as students and people.

I love her passion (eros). When it is on it is overwhelming.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

Gratitude said:


> Marriage can be full of issues and dilemma - but it can also be really fun.
> 
> No one knows you better than your spouse. They've seen you naked and don't run off screaming 'what is THAT?', or disown you when you're drunk at a party and end up dancing in front of everyone like you've just received an electric shock.
> 
> ...



Great Idea for Valentine's day (if not Everyday!!! I agree that it's important to remember why we fell and are still in love with our spouse, even when things are not truly ideal!! 

For me there are soo many things I just adore about my h. He is smart, humorous, passionate and yup... a hotty!!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife is the smartest person I know.

She is an absolute Rock Star in her field and is in high demand.

She understands numbers like Mozart understood music.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

you know, after thinking about it, I'd have to say, his innocence. Not the innocent actions he takes (because lord knows he is well versed in not so innocent behavior and habits) But, when he looks at me and tells me he loves me, there is this innocence in his eyes That I have rarely seen in anyone. I could reach down into his soul through his eyes that way and it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## clenzemary (Feb 12, 2012)

My marriage is and would always be a model...in accordance with the will of God. Courtesy of my partner, nothing less.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I love his humor. How smart he is. How well spoken he is. I love how he can make me smile and laugh, even when I don't feel like I can smile or laugh. He's an amazing father. An amazing lover. He's my best friend.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> They've seen you naked and don't run off screaming 'what is THAT?'


Speak for yourself.



My wife is an awesome mother.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby has a piercing sense of humour which I adore. He is extremely practical, which balances me out nicely. And he smells WONDERFUL.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife makes me laugh and she is so devoted to me. I love her for many reasons, but I think mostly because she takes great care of me and makes me feel loved.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, he has the most beautiful and kind blue eyes that make me melt when he gazes at me and he often gazes at me, sometimes i'll be doing a chore or reading and I feel him watching me and when I meet his gaze he smiles at me and for that moment all is well in my world.

He is also super smart and funny. 
Those he loves...know they are loved.

But most of all I love his unflappability (is that even a word?)
He's my rock...when we have trying times he is like the boulder in the middle of rushing river, the water rushes by but he is unmoved.
I KNOW I can count on him when i need him
This makes me feel so secure and loved.

Sorry that more than one thing...


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok here goes....He is a better than wonderful father, our kids love him, as well as every other kid in our neighborhood. He gets out there and just plays with the kids, teaches them sports, takes his time....

The little things, he changes my oil, washes my car sometimes...gets me jumper cables because my car is pretty old, so "good to keep them in your car just in case" haha, he is considerate in a quiet way and I like that...I appreciate it more because I know he is being considerate just for me, he's not making a show for everyone else....

Still gives me butterflies when he's not driving me nuts lol....he is gorgeous, the picture of a physically perfect man....I love when he kisses me and we just lay in bed and watch movies together...I love when he can't wait until after we go out and come home to get some lol he has to have it "right now" lol.....

I love that I know, deep down inside even if he has trouble showing it, he loves me, and the family we have....


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

It's great to see so many positive feelings out there ... life is precious and should be less about worrying and more about living ... if something is wrong in your life try to change it or move on to a better place .. we're only here for a short time and things can happen in a moment so why not try and focus on and be grateful for that which we *do* have


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice thread! What I like in my H is his

Sense of family
Patience
Humour
Confidence
Protectiveness


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

EVERYTHING!!!!

I love everything about my husband. He's kind, generous, puts my needs before his, seeks me out for kisses, snuggles with me daily, fabulous lover, puts extra effort into our marriage even if I'm feeling a little insecure, he dotes on me, he's a fabulous father, he is patient, he never raises his voice, he's in love with me, he helps me daily(especially when I'm not feeling well), he's a wonderful provider, he's the sexiest man I've ever laid eyes on, he respects everyone, I love to hear his voice, he spends almost all of his free time with the kids and I, he has my back, he makes sure I'm well taken care of, ect..... The list will go on forever.

I'm the luckiest woman in the world to have such a wonderful husband. I often tell him how much I appreciate everything he does for me and the children. My life would be lost without him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I try to reply to quotes and it doesn't work everytime !! 

I accidentally deleted the last one so I give up ...


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

He would do anything to make me happy...truly.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

Aw good question!

I love that he perseveres through the aspects of life he finds difficult so he can be with me. I am beginning to realise that he does an awful lot that he either doesn't enjoy (work) or doesn't find comes naturally but continues to work at it (step-parenting) to be here with me and make our family work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

He makes me feel very special and loved. He has a great sense of humor, is incredibly goodlooking, great provider, my emotional rock, dependable, strong and a great father. I think he's the most wonderful man and feel so special to be his wife.


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

The way my wife's pony tail bounces when she walks. SERIOUSLY....that's the first thing I noticed about her.

Her butt.... my God...even after 16 years of marriage. She's starting to workout and wants to lose some weight. She knows she can do whatever she wants on this front and I will help and support if she wants me to, but if she loses the butt, I'll force feed her to get it back. She swears she was 120lbs when we met. I told if she'd have been 120lbs when we met, we'd have never gone out. More like 135lbs...and wow...

She' a great Mother. She keeps a seriously clean house. I mean seriously. It used to bug me a bit, because she stresses when people visit "The house is a wreck." when the house is cleaner at it's messiest than any other house I've ever been in.

Her smart ass grin. I didn't see it all that often lately. Got it last night, and man how I've missed that look. It says "Smart ass." and "Wanna fool around" all at the same time.


----------



## ShuttleDIK (Oct 18, 2010)

Ooh - good thread! After all the negativity, it's nice to focus on the positive.

Lessee - 

* Devoted Mother
* Smart as a whip
* Beautiful 
* Passionate in everything
* Tough
* Likes Beer & Football

Things aren't going well now, but it's nice to reflect on what I came in for in the first place.


----------



## The Gottman Institute (Feb 7, 2012)

Funny, patient, hard worker, grateful. I could go on... Great thread.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I love that my husband is a terrific father and that taking car of his family is his #1 priority. I love that he is so calm and confident and good at making me feel like everything will be ok no matter what. Most of all though, I love that he's the only one who really knows me, everything about me, good and bad, and he loves me just the way I am. He never tries to change me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stir Crazy (Feb 10, 2012)

What I love about my mate is he listens to me and shows that he does through his actions.

He treats his mother with kindness, something which is important because men who treat their mother's with respect and kindness will often treat other women in their lives with similar consideration.

He's funny, we have a similar sense of humour. 

He's fantastic in bed. 

He gets along well with other people.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

oh I don't know where to start from 
He cares so much about me being happy. He is very funny and a nice person in general. He always says he wants me happy all the time because "happy wife, happy life" LOL told u he was funny 
He is super good looking. He is very family oriented. He likes helping other people. The list goes on...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I love my husband's self-confidence. He is not tall, dark, and handsome, but he has never let that bother him.

He taught me through example to believe in myself, and not let the judgments of others affect how I see myself. A great gift, to love yourself for who you are!


----------

